# Ruined



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

First time back at MMA training tonight for a couple of months, i got handed my arse by the big dog max and he decided to break me in half with a kick. Lovely.

Got back in the cage after a couple of minutes recovery and absolutely loved it, max was talking me through using the cage to gain leverage and explode from underneath - couldnt get enough of that. Awesome.

Thats the first time i've sparred in a cage and its so different to rolling and striking without.

Thats the first of approx 22 training sessions before i fight. I feel sick now, think i had a dodgy protein shake!


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Man I'm excited!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Sh*t yeah son, we're gonna smash that show to peices. TO F*CKING PEICES!

COME ON WAKE UP LETS GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Stop it, I'm getting all wound up just sitting here! My laptop will be on the recieving end of a brutal ground and pound offensive..keyboard warrior extraodinaire!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

lol, yeah pack it in my laptops only 2 months old and its gonna get kicked thru the window - gbettin' pumped like dat.

Marc show everyone the clip of your (new) favorite Thai fighter - that should push em over the edge!.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

You've stared me off again Si, imagining you firing your lap top through a window!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Matt check this guy out it might tip you over the edge, he's my new favorite person


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Matt check this guy out it might tip you over the edge, he's my new favorite person


I cant get that to work mate.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just click play works for me, if not youtube buakaw por pramuk, he's awesome


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Just click play works for me, if not youtube buakaw por pramuk, he's awesome


Crazy that you mentioned him, my friend max was at training last night and told me to look at the videos of him on youtube!

Must be something in the water.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

He's a bad man, unfortunately my lap top is now in one hundred pieces and I'm typing this on my phone...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, can o' whup a and Rage Against The Machine - can it get any better??.

Good stuff - does one of the knees land on the throat? is that legal - now I know what Marc war dance is gonna look like on Tuesday.

Has anyone got any plyboard I need to cover up a hole in my glazing.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Has anyone got any plyboard I need to cover up a hole in my glazing.


PMSL


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I've got a dead arm, two days after training. waaaaa waaaaaaa.

It's all i can think about, im tempted to smash the other one just to even myself out.

How about this to get you going for training.






He's 11 years old.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, speed of the little geezer - looks like he has a reach advantage on you Marc - I'd think twice!.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Marc that guy is awesome, cheers!


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2008)

marc said:


> Just click play works for me, if not youtube buakaw por pramuk, he's awesome


Mad this is the first time ive looked on here (this forum) and seen pramuk, whats happened to him? Seen him on the K1 (might ave been the grandprix) about 3-4 years ago and he was just a stone cold killer, emotionless. He must be a star or something now with the dancing and his highlights and all that.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

He still fights on k1 as far as i know http://www.k-1.co.jp/k-1gp/fighter/buakaw_por_puramuk.htm


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah Marc is right but he does have a lot of commitments now he's one of the best in the world and you can imagine the demand for him not just to fight but to fulfil sponsorship quota and seminar duties.

He is awesome though and his leg kicks look devastating. I did notice that he does like to catch his opponents front tipe and throw a hook on release, im going to try that next time im training.


----------

